# Hi! My first Roadie



## 24seven boy (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi guys, I just bought my first road bike yesterday. I have been mountain biking for a few years but decided that I would try something different! I chose a Bianchi because I had heard great reports and I wanted a Bianchi mountain bike when I was a lot younger. I managed to pick this rig up second hand from a LBS but I think the information they sold me on was a little incorrect... They told me it is a year or two old? ( I have heard that the first number in the serial is the last number in the year of manufacture?) 

I'll tell you what I know, let me know your thoughts!

It's got the Campagnolo Mirage derailleurs and shifters on it. Hubs match too, but it has Bianchi brakes/seat post and Sugino XD cranks. I honestly do not even know the size, they fitted me up and said it fit well, and I rode it for a bit - felt pretty comfortable. It seems nice and light but I don't have scales to check anything. It has a carbon fork. 

I did a bit of searching on the net for 'Bianchi Gold Race 800' but came up trumps. All I can find is that it apparently cost 649 pounds or something new.

If anyone knows anything at all about this bike, feel free to share, I am keen to learn about it!


----------

